

Does VirtualBox VM Have Much a Future Left? - turrini
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=VirtualBox-VM-Features-2015

======
harkyns_castle
With Oracle at the helm, what right-minded developer would be interested in
it?

------
olgeni
They should probably just add support for the extension pack on FreeBSD.

